# Cornwall sites - half term with 4 children



## 100021 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi all,

We've still only had one night in our MH, are hoping to go to Billing Aquadrome this w/e but want to be a bit more adventurous at half term. We fancied touring Cornwall and staying in a different place each night for about 7 days. As this will be our first 'big one' we would be grateful for any tips on where to stay etc. We are in Herts so it will take us a while to get there! 

Also we have 4 lively children to amuse!!

Cheers, 

Roxy Lady


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Tis quite a big question

What do the kids want to do?

Would they be happy constantly on the move?

Are you going to drive to cornwall in one hit? Or stop off somewhere on the way?

Anyhow

If wearing the kids out with nothing but stunning scenary and fresh air works for you, then try

>>>Here<<< for one of the days


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes tis quite a big question...

My own preference with kids is to move around rather less than a couple might be happy with as life seems so much more relaxed if they take root for a couple of days, but can ceratinly recommend (for location) Tristram campsite on rthe cliffs above Polzeath beach if they are at the age for bodyboarding. Brilliant location. Pricey for what's on offer (small pitches and average but adequate facilities) but they(you all) will love the location if you are brave enough for wetsuits etc.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

are you looking for billing type sites ie pools bar/club ect or sites with shower block and grass


----------



## 100021 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for your comments. Difficult to say what they like doing as the only time we've been in our MH was at Graffham Water for one night only, they enjoyed it but thought there was not much to do there. We do like sightseeing so was hoping for a site within walking distance as we are unable to tow a car as there are so many of us. The site reccommended seems good. We all love the beach but most of us are probably not brave enough to go bodyboarding!! 

We have twins of 5, a 9 year old and a 12 year old to keep occupied. My worst fear is after all our soul searching on whether or not to buy a MH that they turn round and say they are bored!! We'll take games, balls etc but because of the age range it's hard to keep them all happy.

We have never been to Cornwall. I think we will have to stop on the way to break up the journey - any suggestions where?


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We've just come back from a coastal tour of Cornwall, moving on each day and loved the whole experience - but then we had no youngsters to entertain.

Sites that stick out in my mind are:

Wooda Farm at Bude - beautifully laid out and maintained, with excellent restaurant (not your typical 'clubhouse' at all) and good children's playground, amazing dog walking field and farm animal 'petting area.' Plus some great beaches in easy reach.

Caravan Club site at Tintagel (Trewethett Farm) - amazing cliff-top location along the coastal park.

Little Thevarrack Park at St Ives - huge site within walkable distance of beach and decent children's play area. There's an indoor activity centre right next door (paint balling, go-karts etc) but it seemed closed when we were there in September.

Perran Sands at Perranporth - OK, it's the dreaded Haven Holiday camp but the touring area is in sand dunes with acres of space, and the youngsters might love the attractions at the camp itself. The private beach is absolutely awesome!

Treyarnon Bay, Padstow - pretty basic site but worth it for easy access to a truly splendid beach and the largest rock pools I've ever seen (it's in the C&CC Big Sites Book).

Just realised that all these are along the north coast, which means that none of the sites we stayed at along the south were all that memorable.

Hope you have a great time wherever you end up.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

clipster152 said:


> We have never been to Cornwall. I think we will have to stop on the way to break up the journey - any suggestions where?


Whiddon Down on the edge of Dartmoor just off the A 30, you will have cracked most of the drive so it will be an easy next day, and if the weather is good it's really nice up on the moor.

You don't want to be there if it is raining though.

There is a site there called>>>Dartmoor View<<< As my brother lives a couple of miles away from the site I have never needed to use it so this is not a recommendation


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i know it's not cornwall but take a look at the camp sites around woolacombe north devon 
if it's to be north cornwall bude meadows camp site widemouth,hendra and hollywell bay near newquey
south cornwall check the sites around looe and praa sands
all the above have web sites


----------



## 101730 (Nov 9, 2006)

ruthiebabe said:


> Yes tis quite a big question...
> 
> My own preference with kids is to move around rather less than a couple might be happy with as life seems so much more relaxed if they take root for a couple of days, but can ceratinly recommend (for location) Tristram campsite on rthe cliffs above Polzeath beach if they are at the age for bodyboarding. Brilliant location. Pricey for what's on offer (small pitches and average but adequate facilities) but they(you all) will love the location if you are brave enough for wetsuits etc.


Tristram is a stunning locatiom but, we would never use it again. The management are by far and away the most rude and unhelpful we have met. It's a shame. Our favourite is Carlyon Bay nr. St Austell.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Cornwall tour*

Hi Roxy lady,

For things to do and see you can contact the Cornwall tourist board who will send you loads of info.
Over night stop if travelling on the A303, Wood farm at Charmouth.
www.woodfarm.co.uk
Carnon downs near Truro and Falmouth is a very good site.
www.carnon-downs-caravanpark.co.uk
Also if you want a slight change to your route Plymouth has a lot to offer,
Big shopping centre the historic barbican the famous Hoe and some nice restaurants & pubs.
For somewhere to stay www.riversidecaravanpark.com

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pusser knows of a place in cornwall, Magic Cove nr mawgan porth and Newquay I believe

Regards M&D


----------

